# Algae ID



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I have an algae just appearing in two of my tanks that is about width and height of hair algae but instead of being single hair it fans out like a palm leaf. Anyone ever seen anything like this? It is a darker green also.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Staghorn algae looks like hair algae with branching like your talking about.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My first thought was also staghorn algae... Is this what you have: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=4


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm not 100% positive but I think you may be right. I had white staghorn once but I didn't realize it also came in green. The thing that's a little odd is that the branches are more symetrical, kind of pretty like a plant almost when you look at it out of the water - but still I think it's close enough to say it's staghorn.

Thanks for the help, Bill


----------

